# wisker biscuit accuracy tips



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I was watching this video on youtube and the guy explains why your whisker biscuit may not be accurate. He is comparing a rip cord to the biscuit. Basically he says the rip cord(drop away) is the best because it doesn't touch your arrow when you shoot. Where as the whisker biscuit still has your arrow captive until it clears the rest. This makes a lot of sense to me if you move at all when you release before the arrow clears the biscuit it will effect the trajectory of your arrows flight. So if you torque or flinch or don't have good follow thru, you will be less accurate.

Bottom line the whisker biscuit requires more perfect form then a drop away. I'm currently shooting the biscuit but after watching this, I think i am going to change to a drop away.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like whisker biscuits.  :shock:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmmm, This video made me think twice.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tip # 1 throw away the biscuit and get yourself a quality drop away. :lol:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have given this ALOT of thought lately and I have come to the conclusion that despite its flaws, the buiscut is the most simple and convenient hunting rest out there. My only beef is the damage to my fletchings. I shoot with my fingers and without a peep sight so I have to practice ALOT and proper form for me is critical. I just need to fletch my own arrows!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> I have given this ALOT of thought lately and I have come to the conclusion that despite its flaws, the buiscut is the most simple and convenient hunting rest out there. My only beef is the damage to my fletchings. I shoot with my fingers and without a peep sight so I have to practice ALOT and proper form for me is critical. I just need to fletch my own arrows!!


You just answered your question from the other thread about fletchings. With fingers you are not getting NEAR as smooth of a release as using a release. If you were to watch the difference of an arrow going through a buiscut with fingers vs a release you would poop your pants. (I can only imagine) I would think that it would be hard to believe that there is any veins left at all after going through a tire shredder with the arrow kicking around like it would be.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I am aware of the differences. And yes its hell on the fletchings. I shot a release for a couple years and hated it. I like simple! Plus i shoot really well without. So thats why i need to do my own fletchings. My questions were all regarding how to do them and what stuff to use.
If your going to try and talk me out of my way of doing things well... good luck!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I like whisker biscuits.  :shock:


Me too! I say we bring back hairy Cooters!  _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BTW Ten year, if you're shooting fingers the only fletching choice is real feathers. I'd go with a 4" 4 fletch, or a 5" 3 fletch.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > I like whisker biscuits.  :shock:
> ...


All in Favor of hairy Cooters say eye........... All i hear is silence. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > I like whisker biscuits.  :shock:
> ...


I think I just threw up...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

1970's all natural cover-to-cover fur diaper! *()* 

I loves me a big lap spider!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Huh, I wonder if there was any bias involved in his opinion. :roll:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

You fellers just made me turn the heads of everyone in this room.  

LMAO!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Huh, I wonder if there was any bias involved in his opinion. :roll:


We always want what we can't have... :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > swbuckmaster said:
> ...


+1.... Jesus, thats disgusting!! :lol: O-|-O O-|-O _/O :O---:

For what its worth, I used to shoot through a biscuit and it takes a lot more control and better form to shoot well with the dropaway I use now.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope no one is offended if I hijack this thread and ask a question about arrow rests... :? 

I have an old compound bow that I have always shot fingers with. I had not shot it in years and when I recently tried to shoot it again I realized the arrow rest needed to be replaced. But when I went to a local archery shop they didn't have any rests for finger shooting, and I was told I should switch to a release. I kind of like shooting with fingers though. Can anyone recommend a good release for finger shooting on an old compound bow?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB said:
> ...


whats a cooter? :EAT:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I belive Cooter is Roscoe's deputy from the Duke's of Hazzard. Now that freinds and neibors is one hairy cooter. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Naaw, he was the tow truck driver. I think he used to date Daisy, so for awhile, he was Daisy's Cooter. I'd imagine it was trimmed, otherwise it would have been peekin out. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

mm73 said:


> I hope no one is offended if I hijack this thread and ask a question about arrow rests... :?
> 
> I have an old compound bow that I have always shot fingers with. I had not shot it in years and when I recently tried to shoot it again I realized the arrow rest needed to be replaced. But when I went to a local archery shop they didn't have any rests for finger shooting, and I was told I should switch to a release. I kind of like shooting with fingers though. Can anyone recommend a good release for finger shooting on an old compound bow?


I shoot with fingers and have for most of my archery hunting. I have used a nap "prong" type rest and a whisker buiscut. I like both but the prong style can be hard to keep the arrow on while drawing. I like the wb except the wear on fletchings but I can live with it once I start fletching my own arrows. I think a drop away would work well with fingers but I personally do not like the mechanics involved, I try to keep things simple.


----------

